# Who You Are?



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

> Hallo Grrls,
> 
> Well, whilst reading each of the posts herein over a period of time, I find myself asking, "Who are these Grrls?" over and over. Are you in the USA, In CAN, European, or...? Well, of course, I can journey to the profile page but that is so impersonal!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Boooorn in the USA.....*

I'm an all American girl, Born in Burlingame California, I now reside in So. California- and boy is it hot here right now!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Btw*



Mtnbikenmama said:


> I'm an all American girl, Born in Burlingame California, I now reside in So. California- and boy is it hot here right now!


My name is Donna


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

I am Canadian I live in Newfoundland. 
I've been mountian biking since 1997(I was 14 then) but have been spending long hours on bikes ever since I was a little girl. I"m 21 now, studying Biochemistry with focus on Nutrition.I like other sports too, especially cross country skiing, and running, and my new favorite, Adventure Racing. I'm going to France in July for an adventure race (we won the trip as grand prize for winning a local winter adventure race).


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Julianna said:


> Hallo Grrls,
> 
> Well, whilst reading each of the posts herein over a period of time, I find myself asking, "Who are these Grrls?" over and over. Are you in the USA, In CAN, European, or...? Well, of course, I can journey to the profile page but that is so impersonal!
> 
> ...


I'm just a guy...

Born/raised California (SF Bay Area), live/work Virginia/Wash. DC. Wife, 2 kids, 2 cats, house in suburbs, lawn.

'01 Marin Nail Trail, mostly stock except for front mech discs.

I drop in here sometimes because I find the perspective refreshing.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, I'll play

Native Texan living in Austin, single mom, BA in CIS, work for the state doing wide area networking, been riding over 10 years, ride/race mtb, road ride.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've finally settled in Utah (my husband and I love the skiing and biking here), after living in Pennsylvania, Michigan, Virginia, Alabama, Texas and Germany. I learned to mountain bike in Alabama in 2000, and took up DH in 2002.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Raised in Port Angeles WA. Was in Tacuarembo Uruguay when the first Gulf War broke out while doing a year long exchange program. Riding since 6 months after I came back ('92). 2001 mission trip to London and Kenya, landed in Nairobi on 9/11/2001. Anyone notice a pattern here? I'll let you all know when I plan to go overseas again so you'll be prepared.  

Brief stops in Vancouver WA and Tacoma for a BS in envi sci and stumbled into a wonderful husband while I was at it, now working in software support/sales/training in Cle Elum WA. 10 year wedding anniversary this year.  

Grew up working on a friend's ranch horse wrangling plus whatever else with goats and cows etc, now drive a 3 dog sled/skijor/cart team on the off-bike-riding season.

NEVER EVER BORED.

Megan


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

Good thread, Juliana.

My name is Beth, a canadian living in the US. I am currently in New Mexico, but I'm moving to Austin this summer (my husband got a job at UT). I have been working at the local bike shop for the past two years, although i'm trained as a mechanical engineer. 

biking, adventure racing, friends. those are my favourite things.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Agreed, great thread!

I'm an American born mutt. My roots are of Chinese, German, Irish, Turkish, and Arabian background, I was born in Tempe, AZ (born for the desert). My parents moved to Boulder when I was just under 2 years old and with the exception of two summers in Tahoe, I have called Colorado my home ever since. Well... Maybe not, spent a few months calling a Subaru Brat home while travelling from climbing area to climbing area. The last ten years have been spent in the Grand Valley on the Western Slope of Colorado. Fruita is home now and I live here with my two children and my husband. I'm happiest in the high desert here, so I think we're here for a while.

I have lots of bikes and my most recent purchase is an old yellow tandem bought for $15 at a garage sale. Mostly I ride my Edge Cycles hardtail, but I also ride my fully rigid Surly 1x1 quite a bit. Occassionally I get to ride my Marin Rift Zone fully, but my son is the one that uses it the most. Other bikes in my stable include an old Schwinn Typhoon (late 60's cruiser), a fully restored late 40's early 50's Crescent woman's cruiser, a Torelli road bike (Italian steel, very nice), and then I can lay claim to the back half of an Ibis Cousin It. The components change, so I won't list them, but suffice to say, I can't complain.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey screampint, just out of curiosity,how did you come up with your screen name?

I'm also a mutt-German, Irish, Swedish ancestors but I was born in upstate NY and was a military brat so moved around quite a bit. I went to school in Dallas (majored in Theology) and spent a semester in Rome then lived in R.I. for a year after school at a boarding academy.

Now I live Northern Virginia with my 4 children (6,5,3 and 23months), husband and nutty dog. My husband is originally from Peru and came here when he was 22 and just _finally_ got his citizenship in January. That whole process was a big thorn in our side 

Reading, biking, and playing with the kids are my favorite things. Although, I've got an itching to get back into soccer so I might be doing that again in the fall.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ice cream pint.

I don't understand why those pint containers come with replaceable lids.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool!!! I too have been wondering about some screen names

Mine is partly this obsession and partly my last name, Main.

I'm hoping to get to Fruita this summer or fall. I'll trade ice cream for trail tour and/or suggestions.

little b, i'll hook you up with the locals and trails when you get to Austin. 

Texas aint flat, Yall


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

My name is Kathy, and I'm a recovering workaholic.

I was born and raised in Indianapolis, IN, and didn't know what hills were until I moved to CT. I have a BS in Chem Eng, and an MS in Mat. Sci. I work as a semiconductor process engineer, trying to make silicon transistors go faster and faster. (Wish I had as much success with my legs.) I spent too much time working until I took a 4-week road bike tour of New Zealand in 1989, and the office didn't fall apart without me. I haven't been the same since, and that's a good thing.

I'm divorced with no kids, but I have two cats to keep me company.

I've been a serious bike nut since 1980, and got into about mtbiking in 1996, which is about when I discovered this site. I currently live in NY state and ride in CT, NJ and NY. I've got 1 road bike, 3 fs bikes, a hardtail/commuter and a BMX cruiser. Vacations = bicycles, and I've taken at least one bike trip every year since 1986, though it looks like it's going to be a late-year vacation this year.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

I was born in Munich Germany, to a German mom and a US military dad. I have lived in California since I was 8. I just moved to Corralitos CA (in Santa Cruz County) I couldn't be happier about the move.I have traveled to many places, and there is no other place I would rather live.

I manage an accounting department for a publicly traded company. The Enron fallout has seriously cut into my ride time. Its a job that pays for my hobbies.

I've been riding and racing for about 5 years now. I've reached the pinnacle of what I can achieve racing, so now I am slowing down on that and helping others who want to give it a go instead.

I also enjoy writing, photography and mischief. So I started a women's bike team that could act as an outlet for those things. I had no idea what I was getting myself into when I started that though. The team too has cut into my ride time, but I enjoy it too much to complain about it.

My favorite ride is an all day epic mountain bike ride, ridden at a slow pace, on amazing trails, with fantastic company and warm weather, followed by a serious grub out session and a cold beer. Life doesn't get much better than that.

I think I have a major Peter Pan complex.

Sabine


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> Cool!!! I too have been wondering about some screen names
> Mine is partly this obsession and partly my last name, Main....


You gals are so cool. Mine is just because I think turtles can beat me from point A to B.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

screampint said:


> Ice cream pint.
> 
> I don't understand why those pint containers come with replaceable lids.


Oh yeah, you did mention that before  No wonder why I kept thinking it was ice cream related.

Sabine and verslowrdr, we ought to ride together! I'm all in for a long but slow ride, unless its downhill, then I like to fly  

Hmm, CycleMainiac, Austin must have some hills b/c Dallas is as flat and brown as a freshly cooked pancake. Too bad I wasn't into riding when I was there, I would have gladly taken a trip down (and over) to Austin for some good riding. I've passed through a couple of times and its a pretty city.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Also an army brat, also have a German Mom, born in OH, but spent most of my childhood in Germany (Heilbronn, Darmstadt sp? & Heidelberg), living in NH for the past 29 years. Husband, 2 collage age daughters, 2 cats & a never done fit-it-up house. Love out dooresy stuff, hiking, camping, canoeing, etc. garden, woodworking and love baking. Thank God I love to mtb even more or else I’d be 250 lbs.! Really like tight technical riding. Also like laying out & cutting new trails. 

I’m really not that old, 43. (I hope that is not old!) But my screen name is from about 2 years ago, I was leading a ride, and I called back to the guy who riding behind me “If you want to pass, just let me know.” He said “No, that’s ok, you’re pretty fast. For a woman.” Jerk. I said, “For an old broad, I do ok.”, and my husband thought it was funny, and it stuck.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*The Germany/Military thing...*

Funny that I have a similar background to you and Sabine - although my parents are both American, they met while living in Germany. Dad was in the Army, mom was teaching school (for the military brats).

I was born in Fort Lee, Virginia and also lived at Fort Stuart, Georgia before dad left the Army. I've lived in Minnesota, New Jersey, Illinios, but mostly grew up in Wisconsin. I started mtbing about 6 years ago while in Wisconsin. I've lived in Calgary, Alberta for almost 5 years now. Great trails in Alberta, although I still have a soft spot in my heart for my Wisconsin trails.

My favorite kind of ride includes beautiful scenery. I'm more into smelling the roses and getting a good workout than in technical skills.

Spike


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

that would be great, thanks for the offer. we're goign to be in town the weekend of the 15th to go house hunting, but i doubt i'll have time to ride. i'll page you when the move gets closer though.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

That's pretty funny. Put me in the club too - My time in Germany was in the military as well. I was in Kaiserslautern for 2 years and Wuerzburg for 2 years.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

> ...Sabine and verslowrdr, we ought to ride together! I'm all in for a long but slow ride, unless its downhill, then I like to fly  ...


I'm all coolio with that. Everyone take a good wuff on the albuterol inhaler, then we'll proceed at lowest granny- ring pace to the top of the next hill....


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Gals

My real name is Colette. I was born and raised in San Francisco California. My family hails from Ireland, Scotland and Germany. I have lived in the Bay Area for most of my life except for three years when I was in LA doing my residency. I'm a internal medicine physician and have been in practice for 5 years with a group up here. I am divorced, have 2 cats, one awesome boyfriend and great friends. I work hard & play hard. I've been biking for one year, and it just gets better every day.

When I'm not biking I like to play piano, hike, boogie board, run, swim, read and mess around on the computer. All of which I have done a lot less of in the last year since this bike thing started....I have this new hobby also now called "working on the bike" that seems to take a lot of time 

The nickname is a very old one. It comes from an old online role playing game (kind of like D&D) from like 10 years ago when the net was barely alive. Initally it was She Imp but then it got shortened to Impy. It really has nothing to do with the devil and everything to do with being mischievious. I do like devilled ham and the devilled ham man has made me happy since I was a little kid and mom made me devilled ham sandwiches on white bread with mayo and olives. Yea, guess you had to be there, but they were so good back then.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*another poach post from a guy...*

My name is Erich, pronounced just like Eric.

I'm 34, married 7 years to a gal I knew since High School with no kids (yet). I live in the SF East Bay Area, and work in IT when I work, (which I don't right now).

I started mountain biking when I was 14, but gave it up a few years later (basically, when I got a car and my Schwinn High Sierra was stolen) and got back into it 4 years ago, seriously about a year and a half ago. Now, I'm fully obsessed with my bike.

I go biking with Impy on a regular basis. We became friends when she got into biking a year ago, and saw my pics on mtbr.com. It turns out I met her before a few times... she is my sister's best friend from college. Crazy, this small world, eh?



> Hallo Grrls,
> 
> Well, whilst reading each of the posts herein over a period of time, I find myself asking, "Who are these Grrls?" over and over. Are you in the USA, In CAN, European, or...? Well, of course, I can journey to the profile page but that is so impersonal!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

steve3 said:


> You ever ride around the North County Trailway in Chappaqua? I'm on LI, but when I want to get away to untouched trails, I head out there.


Every now and then, but not very often. I usually head further north where there's less traffic. Funny you consider those "untouched trails." I think they're crowded. I guess it's all a matter of what you're used to. :^) On the road, I ride up around Millbrook, Millerton, Amenia and Ancram in NY and Kent, CT. Mtbiking I usually hit 909, Blue Mountain, and Tymor Park in NY, Huntington and Trumbull in CT, and occasionally down in NJ with friends who live down that way. I want to ride at Ninham and Stewart this year. I used to ride a Stewart a lot, but haven't been in a couple years.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

My name is catzilla and I'm a bike fiend.

I specialize in doing tricks (the one's on the bikes, not the ones that pull over for the ol' five dolla holla).

I started practicing tricks 2 years ago because I just wanted to be able to ride a wheelie forever. Okay, so I still can't ride a wheelie more than 30 feet, but I can pivot and bounce 'til the sun goes down.

I helped found a non-profit trail care/advocacy/bike bacchanalia. Through the club, I started a monthly all women's ride called the Feminine Flow Ride - it's the montly cycle women will actually look forward to. We get 20 - 30 lady folks. It's a blast watching them improve and learn from eachother.

Oh, I also like beer and fart jokes.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

DFW actually has an amazing number of trails, check www.dorba.org 
no mountains but in and out of the creek and river beds.

In Austin check www.austinridgeriders.com for the local club and trail info, the best most active forum is BiKeMoJo, try Austin Voodoo, or maybe not, lots of stupid stuff but also lots of ride announcements and socail stuff.

http://www.bikemojo.com/speak/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*Never thought I'd see that name...*



Sabine said:


> I just moved to Corralitos CA (in Santa Cruz County) I couldn't be happier about the move.I have traveled to many places, and there is no other place I would rather live.
> 
> Sabine


S...

Never thought I'd see Corralitos listed as a place of residence. I used to live up Eureka Canyon Road...way, way up, no electricity even. What a small world! I went to Aptos High. Quite the bus ride from the Canyon.

Guess I should add to the thread...

Born and raised in NorCal, mostly Santa Cruz County. Moved to Georgia with the family, aged 20, and haven't left. Majored in history, somehow managed to work in finance for years...hated it, then decided it was time to do something I loved and started my own graphic design biz.

Love indie music, reading, my dog (see avatar), hanging out and riding with fellow Maconite CarolinaGrrl (sp??) and my husband who introduced me to this sport. I'm a newbie, but this forum and all the great advice are fast making me a bike geek.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

*Carefull or we'll all start inviting ourselves to NL and Italia*

I am a computer nerd just like vrslowrdr, working in the quality department of a software company in Philadelphia...however, I live in east Tennessee and work out of the house. I was born and raised in several places in the north from Maine to Michigan. (I'm not an army brat, I'm a corrugated paperboard brat, and still can't seem to say away from the industry) I came to Tennessee in my late teens and think I'll never move that north again. I like the culture down here, and Michiganders in general don't seem to understand good bluegrass.

My screen name is sarcastic because my hubby-to-be rocks out on a sweet Dean single speed. At the time I started participating at MTBR, I was pretty confident I wouldn't make it out of the parking lot on a single speed. I suppose in a little while longer, I'll have to find a way to change it to remove the "not." I'm envious of his no geared enthusiasm and plan to try it out in the near future.

We're planning our honeymoon (october) to be a road trip to Moab and other trails of interest in CO. I'm sure I'll post asking for suggestions when the time gets nearer...right now the info would get lost in the piles on my desk.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

MallieD said:


> S...
> 
> Never thought I'd see Corralitos listed as a place of residence. I used to live up Eureka Canyon Road...way, way up, no electricity even. What a small world! I went to Aptos High. Quite the bus ride from the Canyon.
> 
> ...


Well, Corralitos still isn't an address. Its officially Watsonville. But Corralitos is a far cry from Watsonville. I live on Eureka Canyon Rd. But only two miles from the market, so not quite out in the boonies. We have electricity, indoor plumbing and cable modems now.

The sausage market is still there.

Sabine


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

Native to North Carolina (though the screen name is mostly a dig at a former boss who loved calling me his Carolina Girl -- insert overenunciated Southern drawl here and some extra syllables) but have mostly been in Georgia since 1996. (Same boss also called me his "Georgia Peach"). Moved to the great city of Athens for graduate school, met my husband, moved briefly back to Carolina and have been in Macon, Ga. since 1999. Got into riding last year when my husband started racing and that community was really nice and supportive.(Since there were fewer girls racing, I also knew most of their names by the end of the season and I'm sure they all thought I was this stalker cheering them on as they raced.  )

There is a lot of good riding around here (which may come as a surprise to those who've never visited). Proximity to trails is one of the reasons we recently bought a house and decided to stay awhile. We have three pretty decent trails all within a 5 to 15 minute drive from home and tons more that are worthy day trips. I think the biggest difference between the trails here and the ones I read about out West is length (gotta usually do loops here to get an epic). We have long-term plans to move west somewhere -- the ideal being Arizona or New Mexico... just have to first find a way to survive and support our bike habit. Until that happens, working for "The Man" (day job as a government employee) and trying to ride as much as I can.


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello everyone. I'm from Richmond, Virginia and my name is Anne. I have been biking since 1998 after I graduated college at Virginia Tech (VT). 

To support my biking addiction I am employed as an architect in a small firm working on fitness centers and educational facilities. I really enjoy the work but nothing is better than getting on the bike for an post workday ride after dealing with engineers and contractors all day.

I hope to enter my first race this year after much provoking by my friends. I currently ride an '01 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo hardtail. Hopefully on Friday the big brown truck will bring my new(used) bike, an '02 Giant NRS 1!!!!!!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> I'm a corrugated paperboard brat, and still can't seem to say away from the industry) I came to Tennessee in my late teens


I don't suppose you know a Robinson family? My high school (well, post-high school, actually) drinking buddy Ted Robinson is a corrugated paperboard brat with roots in TN.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*congrats!*

sweet bike, i'm sure you'll love it!
Donna


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Something's bothering me...*



Drewdane said:


> I don't suppose you know a Robinson family? My high school (well, post-high school, actually) drinking buddy Ted Robinson is a corrugated paperboard brat with roots in TN.


Drewdane,

I am not at all certain about your use of a comma between "school" and "actually". I think the flow is better and the punctuation correct if you say, "(well, post-high school actually)".

While you are gnawing on that, can you please explain to me what a "corrugated paperboard brat" is?

John W.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*hey, me too, me too*

My husband and I will be moving near there in about 10 months (give or take). We'll have 200 acres in Lampasas which is about 70 miles NW of Austin. I'm excited to hear I'll have cool chicks to ride with! 



CycleMainiac said:


> Cool!!! I too have been wondering about some screen names
> 
> Mine is partly this obsession and partly my last name, Main.
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! I've lived my whole life in central and southern California and while I don't have the military connections, I did spend my summers in Germany with my grandma while I was growing up. My addiction to the bike started at an early age with my little red trike. I moved on to a pink banana seat bike that I still wish I had. When I outgrew that, I got my first "mountain" bike but at that point my parents became mean and made me wear a helmet to ride. As an image conscious teenager, the bike sat in the garage. After all, protecting the brain is less important than looking good . In college, the lack of a car made me hop on the bike again and I haven't looked back. I currently ride a Scalpel, a 1FG and a team road bike---all cannondale. If I don't get to ride, I get grumpy and my husband has learned to suggest I go for a ride when I show up at home with a frown. Being on the bike is always a mood lifter.

Off the bike, I'm a microbiologist by training and work in the defense industry. My husband is my riding partner and we have 2 feline kids. Though I love the furballs to death, at times I wish they'd transform to canines so they could go riding with me!
I also love to read, garden, hike, camp...and when it's cooler than 102, bake.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*uncut funk &#8230; the bomb*

hello all,

My name is Pamela and my handle comes from my maiden name Funk (which I JUST changed, yikes!) I'm a graphic designer, and in school I came up with the pfunk thing, which became my promotional concept for my portfolio and resume'. Check out www.pfunkdesign.com for more on that.

I was born in IL, outside of Chicago. We moved to the CA bay area when I was twelve. Didn't really like cali when I was young. It was just so different from IL. Then in 1995 I moved to Plano, TX (nw of Dallas) when my Dad got a job there. I went to design school out there. It wasn't until I moved to TX, that I realized how much I loved CA.

During school my now husband Scott and I started dating long distance (late 97). In 2000 I moved back here to be with him. Now we'll be moving to Texas again, but Austin this time.

I started mountain biking in the summer of 2001. It's become my greatest passion next to design, and I seem to love it more every day. I'm glad I came back, and that I learned to mtn. bike here. Austin will be cool too. Can't knock an almost free house on 200 acres, plus I like the idea of slowing life down a little bit.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm Shannon, and I live in Utah (you could figure that out from my screen name!) I am originally from the Midwest, and will never go back. My husband is from the East Coast, and we met in Utah (my bike caught his attention). We have a 6 mo. old puppy, Gina. Hopefully she'll be a good biking dog, we'll get her started next year. We've taken her around the block on the bikes a few times, and seems to do really well. I recently raced my first xc race (5th out of 17 for beginner women) and not sure if it's all my thing, but may try another race this year. I ride a Diamondback Apex 2003. Planning a few bike trips for this year. Last year was the first year I mountain biked regularly (thanks to new bike). Put about 1,000 miles last season on my bike.

I enjoy anything outdoors; camping, backpacking, xc skiing, canoeing. I love the geographic diversity of Utah; mountains and desert all in one place. For money, I generate 3D terrain models of river corridors used for hydraulic modeling.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

austin'll be very cool! i miss that place crazily.

yet another texan here, living in seattle now by way of san francisco. i'm christy and i've been riding almost a year -- i only wish i'd discovered it sooner! i'm a burned out graphic designer on the weekdays and riding has saved my sanity (and my relationship) lately. i live with my beau in a sweet house, where we cook lots after giving up hope of ever finding decent mexican food up here. seattle's not all bad, though; the riding is amazing and it's really quite a lovely place when it's not p¡ssing rain. 

currently i am trying to convince my very stubborn boyfriend to try mountain biking, with limited success. the key to changing his mind is to make him feel like *he* came up with the idea, so it's slow going yet. we did go on a very long asphalt ride the other day, and he loved it (he also rode most of the way on the dirt 'singletrack' that ran parallel to the paved trail) so maybe there's some hope yet. he's wary of taking on another addictive, expensive hobby in addition to snowboarding, but i think he'll decide it's worth it. i've had an excellent return on investment, for sure.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

papajohn said:


> Drewdane,
> 
> I am not at all certain about your use of a comma between "school" and "actually". I think the flow is better and the punctuation correct if you say, "(well, post-high school actually)".
> 
> ...


1. Either way is technically correct, I think. Stylistically, I'm guilty of a no-no.

2. Ask SheSpeedsNotSinglespeed


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*What is a "corrugated paperboard brat"?*



SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> I am a computer nerd just like vrslowrdr, working in the quality department of a software company in Philadelphia...however, I live in east Tennessee and work out of the house. I was born and raised in several places in the north from Maine to Michigan. (I'm not an army brat, I'm a corrugated paperboard brat, and still can't seem to say away from the industry) .


Drewdane suggested that I ask you, since you introduced the phrase.

I have never heard it before. What do you mean?

Thanks,

John W.


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool thread! My name is Lori and I've been mountain biking since 2000. My screen name comes from my Scuba yellow bike with black components making it look sorta like a bee....Scubee. Born in Kansas and raised in Central Illinois where I still live. Married 21 years with two teenage boys. After 23 years of retail I made a career change into IT and now I work for the world's largest personal insurer developing and supporting web based applications. Riding is a great way to shed the stress of a busy day and a hectic life - even if you have to squeeze the ride in. 

Although you don't think of Illinois as a mountain biking area, like many other mountain-less areas, there are some great trails to be had and they are getting better all the time as new converts are brought in to the sport and mileage gets added to our trails. We're active in our local club doing trail work etc. I'm finding that if you look hard enough, you can find decent trails (sometimes surprising gems) almost anywhere. So far we've biked in Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, Missouri, Indiana, Florida, Colorado, Texas (Austin rocks - music and trails! I'd move there in a heartbeat!!) and Georgia. Looking to add Utah and others in the near future!

I've actually had a two wheel infatuation for a long time. When my husband and I were dating he had a motorcycle. I became obsessed with learning to ride and soon had my own bike. I rarely rode on back after that. We honeymooned to Florida on the two motorcycles. I bought a Harley in '85 and shortly after became pregnant with our first son. Kids put a damper on cycling (at least the way I like to ride - everyday!) so we sold the bikes for a few years. A few years ago we got another motorcycle and then shortly after started mountain biking. Sold the motorcycle because when we went riding it was always the bicycles. Couldn't justify the motorcycle payments while it sat idle in the garage. Now we just spend all those $$ on our bikes  

I got started because of what I jokingly called my husband's early mid-life crisis. He bought a very cheap bike and started riding the trails near us to get his 40 year old body back in shape. Endoed on the first trip out even! A couple months later he coaxed me into taking my rigid hybrid out to ride with him. I was so out of shape that I thought I was going to die on that ride. I was hooked! 

We live only about 10 minutes drive from our local trail. That and the fact that my kids are teenagers means I get to ride a lot, weather permitting. Wish I had discovered this sport much sooner though! But I'm making up for it. It would've been hard to ride as much as I do when my kids were younger.

Wow! That was a long reply....thanks for reading! If you ever have reason to travel to Illinois (we're halfway between Chicago and St. Louis) don't despair, there are trails all around where you can get your riding fix. Besides our local trail, there are four great trails within an hours drive to our west and another great one 1 1/2 hours east of us. More in the Chicago and St. Louis areas that we haven't gotten to yet but will eventually.

Happy Trails,
Lori


----------



## Lizard biker (Apr 26, 2004)

*african mtbiker*

Lizard is my name... well nickname actually...

I am originally from England but have spent 18 of my 25 years in South Africa.... right on the tip... in sunny (but windy) Cape Town. Live at the foot of Table Mountain so I couldnt help but be a mountain biker.

Been riding since I could whip off my fairy wheels at age 3... and never looked back (except at some of the guys I leave in my dust... hee hee). Wheels are a way of life.

Big on adventure racing too!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Could be worse....*



papajohn said:


> Drewdane,
> 
> I am not at all certain about your use of a comma between "school" and "actually". I think the flow is better and the punctuation correct if you say, "(well, post-high school actually)".
> 
> ...


 Coulda been 'post high, shcool actually'


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Lizardbiker-cape town...are you close to Jeffrey's Bay? Would love to see that part of the world someday! Are the sharks as prevalent as the media makes it out to be? Anyhow, me, name is Julia, hence the witty screenname  . Born in Oregon, moved to Maui over 10 years ago and this is where we call home. Not married, longtime BF, 34 y.o., no human kids, 2 black cats (melvin and marvin) My main time consumer is surfing but still try to bike 2-3 times a week. I also enjoy traveling, cooking and golfing. Will be taking a 3-month leave from work this June to go traveling, starting in Indonesia for 6 weeks, then ???who knows. But we definitely plan on making it to the mainland with our mtn bikes this summer and spending 3 weeks trail-riding and soaking in the scenery. Kinda want to do a chairlift run, looks like a blast.


----------



## Lizard biker (Apr 26, 2004)

jewels said:


> Lizardbiker-cape town...are you close to Jeffrey's Bay? Would love to see that part of the world someday! Are the sharks as prevalent as the media makes it out to be?


Hiya Jewels,
Yes Jeffereys Bay is not too far away.... about 4 hours drive away along the south coast... excellent surf spot! I am a body boarder as well but have been taking a bit of a break from the surf lately due to the spotting of some HUGE great whites just off some of my favourite surf beaches. We had a couple of horrible attacks recently.... one fatal and the latest teenager lost his entire leg to a great white. A fisherman in that area was almost "snatched" off his boat by a breaching great white... there's talk that this shark has gone rogue.... bit like 'Jaws' if you ask me! I think it's all down to the chumming for shark cage diving which is changing the behaviour of the sharks.... and the fact that they have been endangered for way too long! There's too many of them.

Anyway, thats why I've been on the bike lately. Faaar safer, sharks can't cycle.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

I think I am falling in love with you.



Julianna said:


> > Hallo Grrls,
> >
> > Well, whilst reading each of the posts herein over a period of time, I find myself asking, "Who are these Grrls?" over and over. Are you in the USA, In CAN, European, or...? Well, of course, I can journey to the profile page but that is so impersonal!
> >
> > ...


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> Coulda been 'post high, shcool actually'


Or

"pos thighs, h-cool..."


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

papajohn said:


> Drewdane suggested that I ask you, since you introduced the phrase.
> 
> I have never heard it before. What do you mean?
> 
> ...


Since it looks like SSNSS has abandoned the thread, I'll venture a guess. I took it to mean her family is in the corrugated paperboard business.

I could be wrong - maybe it means they used to live in a refrigerator box in an alley (see "My Parents Suck" thread in Passion )...


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*You and Pimpbot have me LMAO...*



Drewdane said:


> Or
> 
> "pos thighs, h-cool..."


As I am sure you intended, I now regret ever having the temerity to suggest you might have made a mistake. 

And as Dave Berry often says, "I am not making this up!" Having read the "My Parent's Suck" thread, it had occurred to me that SSNSS might have lived in stove and refridgerator boxes in her youth!

Thanks for the levity.

John W.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

papajohn said:


> As I am sure you intended, I now regret ever having the temerity to suggest you might have made a mistake.
> 
> And as Dave Berry often says, "I am not making this up!" Having read the "My Parent's Suck" thread, it had occurred to me that SSNSS might have lived in stove and refridgerator boxes in her youth!
> 
> ...


Overuse of commas, and parentheses (to make extraneous comments), are a weakness of mine...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Lizard biker said:


> Hiya Jewels,
> 
> Anyway, thats why I've been on the bike lately. Faaar safer, sharks can't cycle.


Oh yeah? Haven't you heard of Land sharks?

Sabine


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> 1. Either way is technically correct, I think. Stylistically, I'm guilty of a no-no.
> 
> 2. Ask SheSpeedsNotSinglespeed


The corrugated paperboard industry is a surprisingly tight knit industry where everyone is rather familiar with each competitors and customers. Corrugated paperboard is technically a box...everything comes in a box, so it's a huge industry. The corrugated part is the wiggly paper inbetween each outside sheet. Or, in a sibling industry, just the paperboard industry...like cereal boxes and tea boxes. A lot of the people I come across in my day to day job were people that I grew up with. The east and the west are a little segregated...I don't know west coast plants very well.

Although, I don't recognize Ted Robinson. If you knew which company he works for it might spark my memory. My roots are mainly in the mid-west area, but know a little about the south region.

There you have it...an explaination of the Corrugated Paperboard Brat...we moved around several times when I was a little kid "building" plants until they were more profitable.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Ummmmmmmm...*



> Hallo Sweetie!
> 
> And just why might be that?
> 
> ...


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Thanks for the explanation*



SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> Corrugated paperboard is technically a box...everything comes in a box, so it's a huge industry. The corrugated part is the wiggly paper inbetween each outside sheet. Or, in a sibling industry, just the paperboard industry...like cereal boxes and tea boxes. There you have it...an explaination of the Corrugated Paperboard Brat...we moved around several times when I was a little kid "building" plants until they were more profitable.


Seriously, it is pretty interesting to find out a little of the story behind something I take so for granted. Who would have thunk it?

John W.


----------



## polariss (Jan 12, 2004)

*is that strong bad...is that from hubb..something something...*

How did you come to know about that?? Curious....that's all....



CarolinaGrl said:


> Native to North Carolina (though the screen name is mostly a dig at a former boss who loved calling me his Carolina Girl -- insert overenunciated Southern drawl here and some extra syllables) but have mostly been in Georgia since 1996. (Same boss also called me his "Georgia Peach"). Moved to the great city of Athens for graduate school, met my husband, moved briefly back to Carolina and have been in Macon, Ga. since 1999. Got into riding last year when my husband started racing and that community was really nice and supportive.(Since there were fewer girls racing, I also knew most of their names by the end of the season and I'm sure they all thought I was this stalker cheering them on as they raced.  )
> 
> There is a lot of good riding around here (which may come as a surprise to those who've never visited). Proximity to trails is one of the reasons we recently bought a house and decided to stay awhile. We have three pretty decent trails all within a 5 to 15 minute drive from home and tons more that are worthy day trips. I think the biggest difference between the trails here and the ones I read about out West is length (gotta usually do loops here to get an epic). We have long-term plans to move west somewhere -- the ideal being Arizona or New Mexico... just have to first find a way to survive and support our bike habit. Until that happens, working for "The Man" (day job as a government employee) and trying to ride as much as I can.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> Although, I don't recognize Ted Robinson. If you knew which company he works for it might spark my memory. My roots are mainly in the mid-west area, but know a little about the south region.


LOL! Ted never worked a day in his life - he's a trust fund baby. Granddad got rich in the corrugated paperboard business, Set! His! Family! Up!

Last I heard, Ted was still trying hard to do his liver in, years after the rest of us had moved on. A perfect example of what happens when you hand an 18-year-old party boy a big pile of money with no restrictions or guidance...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*-*

who, who who r u

A Who and classic rock music luv'r

A cycling luv'r

and right now a bored but hurried US warrior in Iraq who is about to be late for the 1100 "logsynch" meeting...

more about who I am on my un-updated websites all linked at
http://petekutheis.tripod.com
(there is an abiut me button on the home theater website)

And yes I finished my MBA with a 3.73 final GPA and in the top 20% of my class. Grad 16 May from Salve regina University, Newport, RhodeIsland....too bad I'll miss the ceremony.


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

*It is strongbad...*



polariss said:


> How did you come to know about that?? Curious....that's all....


He's one of the characters on www.homestarrunner.com. I'm thinking I heard about the site through some article. The guys who do it -- I believe one or both went to school in Athens and maybe there was something in the alum magazine? My memory fails me on the details...but I looked it up after hearing/reading about it and it's a pretty funny site. I love the strongbad e-mails.


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ok, I'll play...*

My name is Cynthia and my handle comes from my last name and my love of mountain biking. I live in FL where the nearest trails worth riding are 2 hours from my house. I used to go over there every weekend but it has become more difficult to do lately. I'm just not motivated to do the drive anymore. Instead, I've been doing more throttle twisting. I have a street bike (Yamaha FZ1) and a track bike (Suzuki SV650). Everything is about the track these days. What a blast!!

I've also been working as a kayak ecotour guide as a side job. I need money to pay for my track stuff!

My day job is as an environmental engineer for the Army Corps of Engineers.

My #1 bicycle is a 2003 Titus Locomoto (named Golden Rod). My other bicycles are listed below.

I'm single and live with my 5 cats (Puss-n-Boots, Squeak, Koh-i-noor, Simon, and Kitty Boy) and my cockatiel (Birdie).

I don't often come to Passion anymore and this is the first time I've looked in here. I've been on the Passion site as a "regular" poster since early 1998.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

CarolinaGrl said:


> He's one of the characters on www.homestarrunner.com. I'm thinking I heard about the site through some article. The guys who do it -- I believe one or both went to school in Athens and maybe there was something in the alum magazine? My memory fails me on the details...but I looked it up after hearing/reading about it and it's a pretty funny site. I love the strongbad e-mails.


I had ten minutes to kill between trades and started checking out this thread when I saw your post. Im 36 but my kid love homestarunner and I have to admit, I do too now! Teen Girl Squad is by far one of the stupidest and funniest things Ive seen in a while...late 360 shoveit to boneless, 'd! Thomas rules! Okay back to work before Im writing internet stick figure cartoons for a living.

Peace!
Scott


----------



## Endoman (Apr 15, 2004)

majorpepper said:


> austin'll be very cool! i miss that place crazily.
> 
> yet another texan here, living in seattle now by way of san francisco. i'm christy and i've been riding almost a year -- i only wish i'd discovered it sooner! i'm a burned out graphic designer on the weekdays and riding has saved my sanity (and my relationship) lately. i live with my beau in a sweet house, where we cook lots after giving up hope of ever finding decent mexican food up here.


MP, if you can't find good mexican food in Seattle, you're not looking very hard. There is more than just Taco Bell! Try White Center or as it's also known as "lil' Tijuana!" Also "Lil' Saigon", "Lil Salvadore", etc.

I know I'm weezing on your gig here but, I was born and raised in Seattle been riding off road for almost 30 years. First generation BMXer back in the early 70's. been riding MTB since '86. My wife of 4 years is Canadian and I got her into MTBing. Now she is gravitating towards road biking, but oh well, what ever gets her out on a bike  . Our 2.5 year old Y. Lab 'Ellie' is an awesome biking dog.

Screen name: I think that endo-ing is like christening a new bike and my new one I got a month ago was no exception. I didn't get 100 feet down the trail of my first ride when BOOM! right over the bars! 

I used to get PO'd when the rest of the MTB world would ignore Washington State for it's MTB possibilities. Now I'm glad they do it. One of the things I really love about riding here is the uncrowded trails. We have some awesome riding all over the state but nobody else knows about it and I like it that way. My favorite bike trips were to Moab, Lake Tahoe, Sun Valley, and Whistler BC.

The picture is Pipestone Canyon a must do around here.

p.s. a little bit of rain never hurt anybody


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Hello everyone*

I have only been biking since march of this year. I have a Specialized Rockhopper (base model) and haven't added anything to it yet. I live in South Carolina (upstate near the mountians) and have all my life. I did ride with the boys growing up (mostly because I was raised with my two brothers) but probably didn't get back on a bike for nearly 15 years until March. My husband suggested we try it (we are outdoors people anyway) so I rented a bike one Saturday and bought one that Wednesday. 
I am a machine operator and go to school part time in the evenings. I also really like backpacking and hiking. I just love getting out of town, away from traffic, tv, crowds, etc. and smelling earth's scents.
I've been married a little over two years and have no little ones yet. 
I have seen other ladies mountain biking but they are usually few and far between. I wish I did have some other buds to ride with instead of solo or with my husband, but I guess I just need to start hanging at the lbs more.  
Sharon


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm Sue, grew up in NJ, spent 2 yrs Air Force in Greece, 2yrs in Ramstein Germany
I'm married to John and we have a daughter Kayla (will be 3 in Sept.). We now live in Bethlehem PA where you don't need to be independently wealthy to buy your first home.

I started MTBing in 99 when met dh. He bought me a closeout '98 Stumpjumper 13.5" frame and built it up for me for my birthday (we'd only been dating 1 month!) took me on my first ride (I grinned from ear to ear the whole time). And we were destined to be one ever since.

He bought Kayla her first bike this winter $20 at Big Lots (no tricycle for this girl). She loves it and is always telling us not to help push or steer on her epic 100 ft. journey to the park across the street. She also loves riding on my single bike and our tandem mountain bike.

I also am a nursing student, will have my RN in Dec. 2005. And I sing (well when I have time) with the worship band at church. Just love singing, will put more time into it again when done with school.

Great post! Will take me days to read all the replies.


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, I live in the mountains of Southern New Jersey  . I've lived in NJ all my life but plan to live in the mountains when I retire, if not sooner! I've always enjoyed the outdoors, hiking and camping up in the mountains. I am new to mtb, began on Feb 28 after picking up my '03 Jamis Exile. I love it! I'm an Occupational Therapist, working in an inner city school system. I am raising the last of my four children, trying to get her interested in joining me on rides........


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*hellooo ladies*

So happy to find a women's forum! Since there are so few women who ride around here, the virtual sorority will have to do.

Live in the NYC area and have to drive to the trails, but that's okay. Through the Vision site, have met a fantabulous group of biking buddies who are truly effective enablers. Now I can take week-long vacations devoted exclusively to mountain biking with them. The first was the AZSF'03, then the FFTF this year.

Just bought my first FS, a Blur. Been riding a rigid most of my mtb life, and only upgraded to a hardtail about three years ago. Figured it was time to just shoot the moon and get a full-suspension rather than upgrading constantly. Besides, it was a milestone birthday, and everybody I know is having kids, getting married, buying houses......what am I saving the money for?? As if on cue, I was laid off, and I'm trying very hard not to think of my bike as the equivalent of six months' rent! 

Sigh. So now I've got the time to ride, but no health insurance. Entered the VT50 and am currently trying to get into shape for that. I must be outta my freakin' mind! What's next, 24 hr events?


----------

